# Invention



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Someone needs to invent something that floats in a water trough that takes up about 90% of the surface area that chickens can land on when they try to commit suicide. Just sayin.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

or you dont use a water trough for chickens... buckets and nipple waterers are much better


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Well my horses need water and I don't see them sucking on the nipples.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe some large pieces of styrofoam from a cooler or pool items wacky noodles or a life preserver. You can cut it to size and should be sturdy enough for chickens.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

We use blocks of concrete, cinder blocks or bricks depending on the trough size. Works great. Put some side by side like a stepping stone on each side so they can "step" up and climb out.


----------

